

Ask HN: How do you track your daily productivity? - d3x

I am creating an app and I need to be able to allow users to measure their productivity at any given activity.  Since I code I am starting with that activity and I would like to understand all the ways people track their productivity ie: velocity, github commit activity, lines of code etc....<p>Thank you in advance for any help you are able to provide.<p>Note: My no noprocrast setting only allows me 10 min of HN a day so I will not be able to respond until tomorrow.
======
steveklbnf
When I was contracting, I used FreshBooks to manage billable hours.

Now, I judge it by items checked off my todo list. Sometimes I use the
Pomodoro technique, which is an excellent tool for keeping focus. When using
the Pomodoro technique, I tally the number of pomodoros for each task,
allowing me to get a good sense of my productivity with the added benefit of
helping me understand how long each task took.

------
jordhy
I use rescuetime.com, manage several todo lists in Bento and also keep a
journal using something called Dayone.

In terms of code, Versions tells me how fast I'm going, but nothing like
Basecamp to track a project's progress. Hope that helps you.

------
codgercoder
If your productivity can be mechanically tracked, sooner or later you will be
replaced by someone more productive or, at least, cheaper.

